# Illinois wants to ban 90% of guns



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Illinois wants to ban 90% of guns
It's starting, gentleman-

"The ISRA has learned from a credible source that Illinois Senate President John Cullerton will introduce a so called assault weapons ban on Wednesday when the legislature returns for its lame duck session. Cullerton hopes to ramrod the bill through and get it to Governor Quinn for signature by Friday. If he is successful at doing so, nearly every gun you currently own will be banned and will be subject to confiscation by the Illinois State Police.

Based on what we know about Cullertons bill, firearms that would be banned include all semiautomatic rifles, pistols, and shotguns. Pump action shotguns would be banned as well. This would be a very comprehensive ban that would include not only so-called assault weapons but also such classics as M1 Garands and 1911-based pistols. There would be no exemptions and no grandfathering. You would have a very short window to turn in your guns to the State Police to avoid prosecution."

http://www.nraila.org/legislation/st...afternoon.aspx


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

DARN! sure hope no bills like this ever get passed anywhere.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I get a blank page when I click on your article?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/il-s...-debated-by-Illinois-lawmakers-185474272.html


> Kendall Downing Story Created: Wed Jan 2, 2013 2:56 PM (Story Updated: *Wed Jan 2*, 2013 3:12 PM )
> 
> WILLIAMSON COUNTY, Ill. - Illinois State Senators are in Springfield, back at work. Pension reform and gun control are two of the key issues they'll tackle during the lame-duck session. Same-sex marriage could also come up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

boatnut said:


> Illinois wants to ban 90% of guns


I'd LIKE TO BAN 90% OF ILLINOIS !


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> I get a blank page when I click on your article?


try this or just google "illinois proposed gun ban/legislation"

http://www.isra.org/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

"all semi pistols and shotguns" lol..... Yeah right.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heard the murder rate for chicago was at 600 for last year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

16 shootings and 4 killed so far this year. They are on the right track with the ban.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

How many little babies are killed by abortions in Illinois a year? What about people killed by drivers that just plain can't drive? etc, etc The politicians are barking up the wrong tree


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

There is no way in hell that will ever fly!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

jlami said:


> There is no way in hell that will ever fly!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


probably not....but Illinois already has some draconian gun laws and this could just be a negotiating play. It's unnerving that there are elected leaders out there with this kind of mentality. I suspect the citizens of Illinois will have even less freedom even if it passes in some sort of modified form.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i believe they are just making alot of noise right now. we all knew it was going to start somewhere. and this guy just wants to be in the headlines. i just dont believe a bill this strong would ever go anywhere. but they think they have to start high then they will get something.

if they start out asking for a ban on all auto,s then they might just get the ban on assault rifles.
sherman


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Prophesy fulfilled. Matthew 5:5. "blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth". The meek need to be blessed for leading the rest of us to slaughter.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

bobk said:


> 16 shootings and 4 killed so far this year. They are on the right track with the ban.


Your right, when guns are illegal it just won't be worth while murdering folks anymore. To much to lose if you get caught doing it with a gun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Your right, when guns are illegal it just won't be worth while murdering folks anymore. To much to lose if you get caught doing it with a gun.


What does this mean? The guns are already banned in Chicago. The number has climbed to 5 dead and 19 shooting as of today.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Thankfully I live in Ohio! How are they going to pass that law? Who's representive in the farming area's of the state would get re-elected if they would vote for that ban. What a mess this is turning into! Did anyone read the Hammer VS. Rifle thread in this section? it a good quick read


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Noone is talking about banning all semi auto weapons like the original post implies except that gun group.. Every semi auto... lol cmon now. Dont believe every damn thing you read, especially if all it does is cite "a credible source" lol. Cmon man! Think about that for a second... Every. Semi. Auto. Weapon. Oh. My. God. thats ridiculous ain't it?! lol  That probably applies to 90% of the guns people currently own. Has to be more to the story right? Sure there is. Just google it.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Noone is talking about banning all semi auto weapons like the original post implies except that gun group.. Every semi auto... lol cmon now. Dont believe every damn thing you read, especially if all it does is cite "a credible source" lol. Cmon man! Think about that for a second... Every. Semi. Auto. Weapon. Oh. My. God. thats ridiculous ain't it?! lol  That probably applies to 90% of the guns people currently own. Has to be more to the story right? Sure there is. Just google it.


yup, there's a lot more to the story. go to www.nraila.org and click on legislation.

from Providence, RI-
"On Thursday night, the Providence City Council passed a resolution banning all semi-automatic firearms in the city.  This resolution passed with 8 votes, 6 opposed and 1 abstention. This sweeping gun ban proclamation is an all-out assault on the Second Amendment rights of Rhode Islanders."

From New York-
"Several bills have already been pre-filed for the 2013 legislative session. One bill of particular concern has been introduced by Senator Ruben Diaz (D-32), Senate Bill 1422, which expands New Yorks assault-weapons ban. This overly-broad language of the bill includes ALL semi-automatic firearms which accept a detachable magazine. Further, it would remove provisions allowing for grandfathered guns to be lawfully owned."

I won't quote the whole proposed federal ban courtesy of Feinstein but you can read it here-
http://www.nraila.org/legislation/f...-bill-likely-to-be-introduced-january-22.aspx

One may argue that these bills haven't actually passed yet. True, and their will be some modifications to them, but they WILL be passed in some form. If you think our elected officials are there to represent OUR best interests, you are sadly mistaken. Our rights will be taken down one notch at a time. Just wait till the next nut job does something horrific and our rights will go even lower. The shameful thing is, all these infringement on our rights as citizens will do NOTHING to prevent another tragedy.

you can go here and read up on more outrageous legislation and how congress is conspiring to pass it via a "nuclear option. I won't go into that because of the political thing, but you can read it for yourself. 
http://gunowners.org/


----------

